# Paying $500 For this US Rifle Holder!



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2020)

Does anyone have one of these rifle holders?  Would pay $500 or generous finders fee if you can put me in touch with someone who owns one.  Please send a PM and do not post here.

Kind thanks,  Brant

Photo credit: Adrian Hargrave


----------



## Bozman (Sep 30, 2020)

Been looking for one for years now. If I find two, you'll get one my brother. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi All,

@New Mexico Brant @Bozman @blackcat (and anyone else I've missed - sorry)

I think we're all keeping an eye out for this. I've asked some people heavily involved with the restoration of WW1 US vehicles, with no joy so far. No one seems to have ever seen one in recent years.

Since it's a two part item, and you never know what will turn up, here's some detail of the top clip as well.









Best Regards,

and Happy Hunting,

Adrian


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 1, 2020)

that could come in handy.


----------



## blackcat (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello;
I know this part from having had it in hand 25-30 years ago with a friend who sells militaria in my region...   ( i didn't know at the time and neither did he).
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 1, 2020)

That Could fairly easy & Needs to be duplicated!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 1, 2020)

I own 2 of these & they're called bicycle guns. I would like to have something similar as OP posted at a friendly price for these & or my .30-30 my grandma gave me ....Especially Once I have a '35 bicycle made from the Ohio area. Grandma Mae was born in '35.  R.I.P Ma'


----------



## Bozman (Oct 1, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> That Could fairly easy & Needs to be duplicated!



Unfortunately it's all stamped metal and with compound curves on the bottom piece. I had a machinist friend look at the pictures and its really cost prohibitive. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 1, 2020)

Bozman said:


> Unfortunately it's all stamped metal and with compound curves on the bottom piece. I had a machinist friend look at the pictures and its really cost prohibitive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Well that just sucks. I mean not restoring a bike I would settle for having a non stamped piece but I understand wanting/needing it as a period rarity piece; especially something you aren't getting rid of


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2020)

Still looking please.


----------



## Bozman (Nov 24, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Still looking please.



Aren't we all! You find it I want to reproduce it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 24, 2020)

one rifle is not enough, I want one of these.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 16, 2020)

Still on the hunt.


----------

